# pictures of cam timing



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

well im hoping i was right on the cam sprocket being off a tooth. Yall give me your opinion..it looks like one tooth off to me


the first 2 pics go together and the last 2 as well. to make the dashes line up with the head the the timing mark is off quite a bit in the inspection window.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

To me it does look one off.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

x2 1 tooth off


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so the front is the exact same way, I pulled the stator cover and flywheel to see if maybe there was a 4 or 6 degree key but no such luck, it's stock . Wth should I do here ? Try to get it within specs?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Check if the sprocket that links the two cams to the crank is lined up with the mark in the case. If it's lined up and the REAR is off then it's off. When I did mine I found the marks on the flywheel weren't correct for some reason, they were off a little bit for the timing. The 1 sure way is to follow the timing process over and see if it's correct.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Check if the sprocket that links the two cams to the crank is lined up with the mark in the case. If it's lined up and the REAR is off then it's off. When I did mine I found the marks on the flywheel weren't correct for some reason, they were off a little bit for the timing. The 1 sure way is to follow the timing process over and see if it's correct.


You know what you're right , when I set the valves I noticed that too , I think I'll try the old fashion method first and make sure I'm at true top dead center instead of following those marks on the flywheel. Can't go wrong there


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Check if the sprocket that links the two cams to the crank is lined up with the mark in the case. If it's lined up and the REAR is off then it's off. When I did mine I found the marks on the flywheel weren't correct for some reason, they were off a little bit for the timing. The 1 sure way is to follow the timing process over and see if it's correct.


followed the manual on installing cams...
everything is lined up like the book calls for EXCEPT the cams! front and rear both off what looks to be one tooth. i thought maybe the chains would be stretched that much but both adjusters have 10 clicks left before being maxed out. Im guessing I have found the issues with this brute. Wish I had of waited on the next brute to come along instead of jumping on the cheap one. Guess you get what you pay for afterall. Will post back if it actually fixes the issue.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't rely on the flywheel marks. I use a welding rod to feel when the piston is at tdc , then install the cams. There is a sequence of steps you have to take to make sure they are timed correctly. Follow manual exactly step by step. Also make sure the cams haven't been switched. (front cam in the rear head...ect) The rear will have a groove in the thrust collar right behind the cam gear. You can see the timing is nowhere near right. R stands for rear and F stands for front. Looks like someone "tried" to time them both on the R mark.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Stogi said:


> I don't rely on the flywheel marks. I use a welding rod to feel when the piston is at tdc , then install the cams. There is a sequence of steps you have to take to make sure they are timed correctly. Follow manual exactly step by step. Also make sure the cams haven't been switched. (front cam in the rear head...ect) The rear will have a groove in the thrust collar right behind the cam gear. You can see the timing is nowhere near right. R stands for rear and F stands for front. Looks like someone "tried" to time them both on the R mark.


the rear is in the rear , I confirmed that today as well, I just cant understand why if someone had it apart , why they wouldnt install, check, rotate it a few times, then check again. I gaurantee I double and triple check everything I do ! The best practice in commercial airline MX is ops check , and reinspect. You can bet It will be timed right when Im done, it may not run any better but those cams wont be the reason !


----------



## bangnslangn (Aug 3, 2016)

They may have moved the position of the cam gears to open a little later due to dyna cdi adance timing causing popping through carb...


----------

